#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Secrets to Boost Your Facebook Page Engagement

## Tharsi

Looking for ways to create more engagement on your Facebook page? Want to promote, like, share and comment on your Facebook posts? Here are the tips for you.




1. Post native videos directly to Facebook
2. Update your videos and create video playlists
3. Lets go live
4. See Facebook Insights for the information you can use
5. Post exclusive content
6. Contact Important Use more user-generated content
7. Use motion graphics

----------

